# Logo effekt - wie macht man das? :)



## countryqt30 (13. März 2011)

Hallo,

wollte mal fragen,
wie man denn so etwas hinbekommt:
Gemeint ist hier das rechte Bild(Chamaeleon)







Einen Filter fuer speziell diesen Effekt habe ich bei PS so nicht gefunden.
Gibts eine Idee wie man so einen Effekt hinbekommen kann?


----------



## smileyml (13. März 2011)

Also ich bin der Meinung das es sich dabei um keinen Effekt handelt, sondern das Logo einfach so gezeichnet wurde. Schließlich sollte man gerade so etwas wichtiges wie ein Logo nicht dem Zufall eines Effektes unterlegen.

Ein, aber wirklich nur ähnlicher Filter in PS wäre vielleicht die Farbpapiercollage auf der Grundlage eines detailierteren Bildes. Aber du wirst sehen, das du da z.B. nicht Form und Fraben in gewünschtem Maße kontrollieren kannst.

Wichtig ist noch der Punkt, das du von Beginn an darauf achten solltest das Logo so anzulegen, das du es unbegrenzt skalieren und für jeglichen Zweck verwenden kannst, sonst wirst du bald hier stehen und fragen, wie man ein jpg vektorisiert.

Grüße Marco


----------



## countryqt30 (13. März 2011)

Ok, vielen dank fuer die ausfuehrliche Antwort!
Waere dann wohl Illustrator besser geeignet fuer solchartige Aufgaben, ne?


----------



## smileyml (13. März 2011)

Aus meiner Sicht ein klares Ja zu Illustrator 
Auch wenn man dort etwas anders als in PS arbeitet, kann man dort auch so ziemlich alles umsetzen (natürlich keine Fotobearbeitung).

Grüße Marco


----------



## LenaK (18. März 2011)

Ich würde zu Illustrator auch ja sagen. Für das was du vor hast, ist es besser geeignet


----------

